# Chronological list?



## Bladestunner316 (Feb 15, 2005)

Does anyone have a list of all the christian and even jewish creeds-confessions-catachisms ???

I would like to study them in order.

blade


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 15, 2005)

I would commend Schaff's _Creeds of Christendom_ as a good resource for identifying the Christian Creeds. It is not 100% complete, but pretty thorough. 

http://www.ccel.org/ccel/schaff/creeds1.html


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Feb 15, 2005)

Thank You Andrew


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 15, 2005)

You're welcome! Hope it is helpful.


----------

